# Epson WF 7610 not printing the colors correct



## daud1200 (Jun 12, 2014)

I have put cobra ink in my printer. My printer does not print the color that I want.
I changed it back to epson ink. It still does not print correct. 
Tried to print something purple, it came out pink.
I tried different settings, printer manage and photoshop manage colors.

I THINK THIS PRINTER IS DONE. 
Tried to save money. Just opened a tshirt store. Money is tight.
Any suggestions????
HEEEEEELLLLPPPP


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Did u use cobra profile for there ink.


----------



## daud1200 (Jun 12, 2014)

Not sure what that means


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Do a nozzle check and post it here.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

daud1200 said:


> Not sure what that means


Therein lies your problem ...


----------



## daud1200 (Jun 12, 2014)

Here is the nozzle check. 
It seems like on the third there is no Cyan
On the fourth there is no Magenta or cyan


----------



## daud1200 (Jun 12, 2014)

Here it is. Hope you can help. Just missed like $50 ahhhhhh


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

You need to do a head clean now. You have a clogged head


----------

